# double teeth



## mellnoel (Feb 12, 2011)

my little kitty is starting to get his grown up teeth. but strangely, he is starting to grow double canines. i don't know what to make of it! will it cause him pain? or is it common?


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Like this kitty?










Morey, Mitch, Malachi, Mooshu, and Matilda all had this. The baby teeth fall out, it seems, after the adult teeth were most of the way grown in!


----------



## mellnoel (Feb 12, 2011)

ok that sounds natural, do they notice it? does it hurt them? i haveent noticed it with my other cats...


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Bobble had this happen on only one side of his upper canines. One day I noticed the two teeth, and the next day the baby tooth had fallen out. From what I've read, though, if the baby tooth doesn't fall out, it's important to have a vet extract it so that it doesn't interfere with the proper placement of the adult tooth.


----------

